# how do i prevent abdominal, ingroinal, and umbilical hernias?



## TerribleAdvice (Dec 26, 2019)

please help! i felt a pain in my abs doing squats last week, it hasn't  returned, but it got me reading up on abdominal, ingroinal, and  umbilical hernias and getting scared. i don't smoke or drink or do any  drugs, and i eat healthy. i started doing a leg - kickback machine on  legs day instead of squats, which i thought might be safer, but it  twists my torso a little, which i heard can cause hernias. which one is  safer? or what exercise should i do for glutes that is safest? do belts  help? i don't exercise my abs, should i start?


----------



## Jin (Dec 26, 2019)

TerribleAdvice said:


> please help! i felt a pain in my abs doing squats last week, it hasn't  returned, but it got me reading up on abdominal, ingroinal, and  umbilical hernias and getting scared. i don't smoke or drink or do any  drugs, and i eat healthy. i started doing a leg - kickback machine on  legs day instead of squats, which i thought might be safer, but it  twists my torso a little, which i heard can cause hernias. which one is  safer? or what exercise should i do for glutes that is safest? do belts  help? i don't exercise my abs, should i start?



Nobody squats anymore. 

Just keep with the kickback machine. There’s never been a documented case of hernia stemming from its use and all the data shows higher muscle activation in quads, glutes and hamstrings.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> Nobody squats anymore..


Blasphemy statement


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 26, 2019)

A little Saki goes a long way with Jin.


----------



## bprice (Dec 26, 2019)

IM still into squats Too.


----------



## Jin (Dec 26, 2019)

tinymk said:


> Blasphemy statement



You probably don’t even use the adductor/abductor machine.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> You probably don’t even use the adductor/abductor machine.


 This made me lol


----------



## TerribleAdvice (Dec 26, 2019)

alright ill stick to the leg kickback machine. thanks doc


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 26, 2019)

Double post.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 26, 2019)

Hernias occur from a genetic defect in the fascia.  Without said defect, to  get a hernia lifting, you'd pretty much need to just about eviscerate yourself.  Seriously.


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 26, 2019)

Had a couple over the years of lifting...I wouldn't blame all hernias to heavy lifting but in surely increases your chances...In 97, I was on Drol and bulletproff and did something stupid...Lifted an engine block and carried it across the shop...That was my 1st....As far as squats go, the older you get ,some exercises have more risk than gains...Gave up squats 10 years ago...but I still love me some Deadlifts...soon it will be off the list too...Do a lot of sled work-don't see how they could ever hurt me,,,but I've said that about a lot of women too..........


----------



## TerribleAdvice (Dec 31, 2019)

i actually cant quit squats. i love doing 10 sets of 12 at 250lbs on leg day. i have exerophilia. but i got the pain again, this time i could focus on exactly where it was. it feels like it is in the front of the top of the pelvis near the lower abs, not in the bone, but either in the guts or in a muscle there. i want to keep going up in weight on the squatts, but i need more info about this pain first. its not excruciating, its breif and starts just after i squatt all the way down and start going up, and then stops when i get to the top and put the bar on the rack. im worried i am squishing something right there in a bad way


----------



## Jin (Dec 31, 2019)

TerribleAdvice said:


> i actually cant quit squats. i love doing 10 sets of 12 at 250lbs on leg day. i have exerophilia. but i got the pain again, this time i could focus on exactly where it was. it feels like it is in the front of the top of the pelvis near the lower abs, not in the bone, but either in the guts or in a muscle there. i want to keep going up in weight on the squatts, but i need more info about this pain first. its not excruciating, its breif and starts just after i squatt all the way down and start going up, and then stops when i get to the top and put the bar on the rack. im worried i am squishing something right there in a bad way



exerophilia is not a word. 

A little bit of pain never hurt anybody. Keep upping the squat weight. Don’t neglect the kickbacks.


----------

